
Ask HN: How to explain passion for “tech stuff”? - 321yawaworht
Like many here I suppose, I&#x27;ve always loved technical stuff and been hacking around since a kid. But I can&#x27;t explain that feeling well.<p>I enjoy the feeling when I learn about some cool concept, when I engineer a robust system for production, when I learn about the nitty-gritty of some interesting implementation detail, when my dev process just <i>feels</i> really solid and frictionless, when I read the next Go changelog, when I read about some intricate hardware details, when I understand some apparently complex tech so well everything just feels more relaxed, etc.<p>What <i>is</i> it that &quot;we&quot; like? How do you answer when someone asks &quot;what do you like?&quot; and you want to explain something similar to the feelings above?<p>(In my case it also applies not just for tech stuff, but nearly anything that&#x27;s new and perhaps uncommon information.  I love learning and discovering. Everything from art history to reading some medical handbook about caring for pressure ulcers in elderly patients)
======
pinouchon
My guess would be that evolutionary speaking, being able to make useful tools
provided a significant advantage (hunting, fire, writing...) So hacking
around, and liking hacking around was selected for.

